# Temps ok? ??



## vizkid2005 (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a CM 212+ today 4m ITWARES ... temps are hovering at 30 - 35C at idle n 50C at full load .... are these temps alright? ???

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2011)

They are fine anyways 
What are your clocks? Any overclocking?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 21, 2011)

50 is ok and did you try prime95 test to see it for 10-15 under load. as temp load are not enough atleast 15 min will do the job


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 22, 2011)

no overclocking ... when underload the clock goes to about 3.1 GHz ..
I'll do more testin 2day n post d results .... 


Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

Temprature looks good. 
Are you using Hyper 212+ with 1 fan?


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> I got a CM 212+ today 4m ITWARES ... temps are hovering at 30 - 35C at idle n 50C at full load .... are these temps alright? ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk



Congrats and how much you paid for it ??

Try a little Ocing - upto 70c load temp you will be fine - get the extra performance boost with Hyper 212+


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Temprature looks good.
> Are you using Hyper 212+ with 1 fan?



Yes ... One fan only ... Also While Gaming temps just reach 55 C .... 



topgear said:


> Congrats and how much you paid for it ??
> 
> Try a little Ocing - upto 70c load temp you will be fine - get the extra performance boost with Hyper 212+



Thanks ... Actually its a gift I got for my PC ... Its going to be  1 yr old on the 25th this week .... Price : 2k + Rs.50[credit card tax]

And Guys I also got an MSI 560ti Twin Frozr II for 14.75k ...And the Card is a beast !!!  Price good ???


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ thanks for the price info and the price of 560ti Twin Frozr II is good too


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

I did the prime95 test ... 55C max ... till what temp can I push ... I want to try OCing ... and guys pplz help wid my gfx crd prob ... see in d gfx cards section of forum ... gtx 560 ...thnx ...

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk

After Prime95 ... I ran Furmark Burn In Test(For MSI 560Ti Twin Frozr II) ... 
GPU Temp Before Test : 35C 
GPU Temp During the test : 76C (Within 2 minutes ... ) I got Scared  and turned the test off !!! 

Is this normal temps ??? Or is it not ??? 
What are the normal temps during stress tests for my GPU ???


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ For the cpu load temps using stress test apps - upto 70c is safe and for the gpu stress test don't let it cross over 80c - if the gpu temps feels too high try cranking up the fan speeds to keep it more cool


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 27, 2011)

topgear - really?? only80 deg C?? I think gpu's are all right as far as u keep them below ~100... ??


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 27, 2011)

My twin frozr II is idling at 46C ... is it cool enough? ??

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 27, 2011)

ofcourse its cool...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 28, 2011)

UPDATE : GPU Temps at 95% load(Crysis 2)  : 76C

Please comment ...


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ it's within safe zone 



$$Lionking$$ said:


> topgear - really?? only80 deg C?? I think gpu's are all right as far as u keep them below ~100... ??



CPu and gpus are made of silicon - so why it's not safe to run cpus around 100c - ever think about that ??

How much temp a GPU can handle depends on the GPU model and the quality of the GPU used - Most modern gpus has temp limit of more than 100c but  if one likes their gpu they won't run them around 100c while gaming for 3-5 on a single go I feel more comfortable upto 80c - low temps means better longevity


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Very nice explanation on the silicon n semiconductor part by topgear ... 
They are the best the temperature allows them to be ... above the temp of active region they break down and act as normal conductors ..


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ it's within safe zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well said mate... It's good to keep them under 75c.. That's the main reason I am using aftermarket Coolers for Vid cards(Second one coming up soon) and now The video card stays under 63c for any game or Stress softwares.  

But Running cards in 80c <100c is also fine and they don't get damage as we think of it... My Old 8800 GTS 640mb and GTX 275 running at 102 and 87-90 respectively and both are doing fine especially 8800GTS Becoz it's been 5 years since we bought and still it looks solid....


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

Topgear - Really?? You worry to much dudeee!!!

I only agree with you on the part that performance of a chip scales with temperatures. 

I'd like to bring up S_V's point here... 8800 @ 102 deg C and runs fine...  

P.S. A CPU is supposed to have a life of 1million hours i.e. if u use it for 10hours a day u can safely assume that it will serve well for 27 years. So u c. modern silicon is pretty reliable. Although when u talk of the Graphic card, of which the silicon is only a part of the story is totally different.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ a gfx card has so many other components unlike cpu and they also effect the lifetime of it and I'm not worried too much - i just want to play it safe 

@ S_V - are you still using the 8800GTS ?? Will not a gfx card shutdwon with such high temps ??


----------



## S_V (Nov 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ S_V - are you still using the 8800GTS ?? Will not a gfx card shutdwon with such high temps ??



Nope... It won't shutdown....  8800GTS card is used for to test my friends system or will always stay in my second system.. So that my Little Niece and nephew can have second system to Play Video games when they come to my Room.. I don't want them to touch my Main Rig all the time especially when I am in Office...   Also I won't sell my Old Vid Cards just like that.. I don't know maybe I don't want to sell them for so low price when we got for High price.. 
I even have 6600 DDR3 128mb, 6800GS cards tooo..
Also GPU chips can bear that heat but naturally their performance will drop along with life too... But won't die on the spot... This is coming from 1st Generation Fermi Chip Guy too...  .. Fermi 470 and 480 are the worst chip ever made from Nvidia or ATi considering the heat they produce...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

s_v said:


> nope... It won't shutdown....  8800gts card is used for to test my friends system or will always stay in my second system.. So that my little niece and nephew can have second system to play video games when they come to my room.. I don't want them to touch my main rig all the time especially when i am in office...   also i won't sell my old vid cards just like that.. I don't know maybe i don't want to sell them for so low price when we got for high price..
> I even have 6600 ddr3 128mb, 6800gs cards tooo..
> Also gpu chips can bear that heat but naturally their performance will drop along with life too... But won't die on the spot... This is coming from 1st generation fermi chip guy too...  .. Fermi 470 and 480 are the worst chip ever made from nvidia or ati considering the heat they produce...



@gtx 470/480 - respect dude!!! B-)


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

470 was a big flop na guys? ? 480 was kind of successful ...

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## S_V (Nov 29, 2011)

GTX 470 is killer performer and it's not Flop..... I am using those cards and They are devastating any game i throw at them.. Only Problem with them is heat and Stock Fan Sound at Load...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh ..so heat is the issue ... India is very hot man ... CPU at full load maxing out at 60C ... wats the use of me gettin an after market cooler ... huh ..

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ 60C under load is not too hot temp for the cpu.



S_V said:


> Nope... It won't shutdown....  8800GTS card is used for to test my friends system or will always stay in my second system.. So that my Little Niece and nephew can have second system to Play Video games when they come to my Room.. I don't want them to touch my Main Rig all the time especially when I am in Office...   Also I won't sell my Old Vid Cards just like that.. I don't know maybe I don't want to sell them for so low price when we got for High price..
> I even have 6600 DDR3 128mb, 6800GS cards tooo..
> Also GPU chips can bear that heat but naturally their performance will drop along with life too... But won't die on the spot... This is coming from 1st Generation Fermi Chip Guy too...  .. Fermi 470 and 480 are the worst chip ever made from Nvidia or ATi considering the heat they produce...



Ok... thanks for the infos - nice collection of gfx cards from the green campaign


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 30, 2011)

@topgear ... dude the question is not that 60C is ok for CPU .. The point is why so high even with CM Hyper 212+ ??

Also ever since I pulled up the ASUS EPU Engine to turbo mode for more power the cpu is always at its highest clocks .. u see the multiplier  in the pic ..
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/9919/56988256.png
 earlier it used to be at 11 or 12 at no load an go up to 25 at full load ... now it remains constantly at 24.. 25 range even at no load ... U can see in the pic ... 
may be this is causing the temps to go up ????
Please comment ...


----------



## S_V (Nov 30, 2011)

@Vizkid2005

First of all, CM Hyper 212+ is just an Average CPU cooler and second of all STOP using ASUS EPU Engine. IF you know the BIOS settings, go there and keep default settings first and Check your Temps...then try to Bump up volts or other CPU settings according to your needs..  These Asus Softwares use more volts and settings than necessary and keeps Temp's Higher than Normal settings..

Also 60c at Load is quite good for these Processors. If you are not satisified with temps , try to reseat your cooler or check if it is too Tight or too Loose becoz these are very important for Good Temps.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 7, 2011)

S_V said:


> @Vizkid2005
> 
> First of all, CM Hyper 212+ is just an Average CPU cooler and second of all STOP using ASUS EPU Engine. IF you know the BIOS settings, go there and keep default settings first and Check your Temps...then try to Bump up volts or other CPU settings according to your needs..  These Asus Softwares use more volts and settings than necessary and keeps Temp's Higher than Normal settings..
> 
> Also 60c at Load is quite good for these Processors. If you are not satisified with temps , try to reseat your cooler or check if it is too Tight or too Loose becoz these are very important for Good Temps.



Hyper 212+ i just bad. Average is Hyper TX3/N520 etc...

Also 60C full load with 212+ - somethings VERY wrong there buddy!!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't use Furmark too much. It kills your GPU.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ any explanation for that, in that case extreme use of prime95 or extreme gaming will kill my CPU and GPU as well


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2012)

@CA50, check BSODs and Driver Problems. prime95 is safe. it just constantly stretches processor to check for stability. no level of gaming can stretch a processor/GPU like a benchmark software does. most likely the FPS will drop too low & you'll be forced to lower graphics.


----------

